# Learning to Sew??!!



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

I am going to be buying a sewing machine soon. and I am thinking of sewing clothing for my chi. . . i have also been throwing around ideas in my head, about making other pet things, like purse carriers, costumes, beds, and things like that. But the truth is I have never sewn anything in my life. Is it hard to learn? I would like any advice that is out there. I know a few of you make things for your chis and what not, any advice you have for me would be much appreciated.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

HAHHAHAHAH I hate sewing.............I tried to make Kemo a shirt what a joke. I made him a pouch too..........that came out better......but overall if I never touch a sewing machine that is fine w/me. I guess it depends if your gifted there or not. Now I can paint and draw a little, but sewing.......my sister inlaw is an awesome sewer I dont know how she does it  
Good luck :wave:


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

If you buy a machine from a shop, they sometimes have lessons you can take. It is not that difficult to sew, but you should learn how to use the machine.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

quikdog said:


> If you buy a machine from a shop, they sometimes have lessons you can take. It is not that difficult to sew, but you should learn how to use the machine.


 *I agree w/Yoshi's mom...lessons will make a world of difference, I was not trying to bust your bubble you may be very good at it. When my mom bought me a machine when I was 20, (many moons ago) she made me get lessons....but I just read from the book this time. *


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I sew and crochet a lot of things for my chis.I have taught myself to do both.I started off with one plain stitch in the crochet and plain simple tasks in sewing, then the more you do the better you get, there are websites that can teach you too,good luck!..edited to say the harness i made was so simple and easy to make i didnt have a pattern i just adjusted a peice of paper until it was right.


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

thank you so much you guys! I hope that i can learn alright. lol. there are so many things that i want to make because they are not available out here small enough, and i want to add my own decorations and what not. as well as not pay a arm and a leg for it all. lol
my mother in law might let me borrow her sewing machine until i get one of my own. that way i don't waste money on buying something that i either suck at or don't use.


----------



## Roxy's Mommy (Jul 30, 2004)

I wanted to sew Roxy clothes as well. I took my mothers sewing machine and found some dog patterns at the local craft store. They came out really nice! I say go for it! You would be surprised at how many different dog patterns they have out there.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I say you'll learn as long as you practice and don't get disappointed at 1st if it doesn't come out right. Everything takes some practice. Let us know what you decide or better yet how you do.


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

I guess I'd like to second some of the recommendations about getting the basics of sewing down first. It would be great if you could find a small class somewhere that just gives the basics. Maybe your mother-in-law would loan you her machine, so you wouldn't have the expense of buying one right away. Maybe she could show you some basic stuff, like threading the machine, the different stitches, etc. 
You might check your local library for books on sewing. One I would recommend for some great general info is The Complete Book of Sewing by DK Publications.
I took some sewing classes about 10 years ago and although I'm not a great seamstress :lol: I can do some basic stuff. Below is a coat that I made for Sophie not long ago. It's just made with some leftover fleecy material that I had and I made a copy of a commercial, inexpensive coat that she has for a pattern.
If I can help you more, please let me know.


----------



## pammyszoo (Sep 2, 2004)

You'll do great sewing once you get the hang of it, I'm sure!

My mother started me sewing when I was about seven years old and now I'm in my fifties. I made all of my school clothes all through into college. I had the first miniskirt in my hometown and raised a ruckus! Yep, I'M THAT OLD! :color: 

Check with the local community college for sewing classes, too, they might offer some. I've heard there are online classes, but I don't know anything about them. And, if all else fails, email me and I'll try to find a book to mail you. I think I have one around here somewhere!

The hardest part sometimes is understanding what the pattern manufacturer means with their instructions. To this day I wonder why they don't hire better writers and illustrators! (Or is that just me?) TIP on buying patterns: the best prices are at WalMart and similar stores that charge half price for patterns and on eBay type of stores where old & new patterns are sold.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

This is my first try at making a shirt for my chi out of a preemie outfit. It took so long I think I could have made it from scratch or better to search for those $3.00 sales. LOL


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a thought, if your mother in law sews, maybe she will show you a few things. if not, perhaps look at the calendar of events in your local paper for a quilting group. we have a local quilter's group that meets in our library, it is usually elderly ladies who need something to do. granted, quilting is not what you want to learn, but perhaps some of them do more sewing than just quilting and would not mind passing on their knowledge. check with the staff at your local senior center. I know alot of seniors are on a fixed income and if you offered to pay for lessons you will learn what you want to and help someone else in the process. and maybe make a friend too. it isnt hard at all, it is just learning how the machine works and how things go together. after that, its all downhill. My mom taught me how on her machine when i was 7 (before that she let me sew a little by hand) and i was making all my playclothes and barbie clothes by the time i was 8. and school clothes by the time i was 10. As a teenager i started making my own patterns for things i wanted but could not afford. now i do it for fun and sometimes sell what i make. if you lived closer i would offer to teach you myself. it isnt hard and its very rewarding. there is such a satisfaction from creating something with your hands....anyhow, good luck with finding someone to help you.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

oh! i found a link for sewing dvds! for beginners!

http://www.learningbydvd.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=494&products_id=1755&zenid=b80317448170ad5bb470e2b44c8e8d00


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

All I can say is learn your machine. I was given one that I can't reset the tension... I never was taught how on an older machine.

So, I hand sew these days!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

katsrevenge said:


> All I can say is learn your machine. I was given one that I can't reset the tension... I never was taught how on an older machine.
> 
> So, I hand sew these days!


have you tried looking online to find out how. its amazing what people have posted online. Try this search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=fix+sewing+machine+tension&aq=0&oq=fix+sewing+machine+&aqi=g2

i googled fix sewing machine tension. there are all kinds of things there. one says 'fix your sewing machine in 5 easy steps'


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll agree with everyone else. Look around for sewing lessons. In our town they have a community center for all ages and they teach sewing classes. A few of the local fabric stores in my area also have lessons in the evenings. 
I learned to sew in middle school and high school. After high school I pretty much stopped sewing. 
It's been 30 years and I just got back into sewing after acquiring my Mom's very expensive sewing machine. I love to sew vintage patterns and also make doggy beds and halloween costumes.
Lots of sewing forums on the internet as well.
Good Luck, practice lots and you'll get the hang of it. I'm teaching my 21 year old daughter right now and she's catching on rather quickly.


----------

